# Ziplining @ Whistler



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 20, 2007)

Of the Ziptrek tour or the one at Cougar Mountain, is either preferable over the other, and, if so, which & why?

Thanks,
BJB


----------



## glenn1000 (Jan 20, 2007)

Can't offer a comparison but we did the Ziptrek tour and really enjoyed it. There are not many segments, compared to the canopy tour we did in Mexico, but they are very long, high and over a beautiful gorge. Our youngest, who was seven at the time and just made the weight limit, didn't quite get across and had to be pulled in by a guide after sliding back to the middle and hanging about five minutes! He was scared but fine.  We all had a lot of fun.


----------



## jsraaf (Feb 21, 2007)

I've done the Cougar Mountain one (did the Adrenaline Rush package, which includes the 1600ft run), but not the other.  My understanding, though the info is second-hand, is that the equipment used at CM is superior & safer than that of Ziptrek, particularly the stopping system at the end of the run.

It was scary at first but was a blast.  We were so impressed w/ the facilities & the friendliness of the staff that we booked an ATV tour.  That was great as well.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 21, 2007)

*Thanks*

As DH is 65 and I am 60, we may pass on the adrenaline rush tour, but I like the thought that Cougar Mt has a safer stopping mechanism!


----------



## grest (Feb 21, 2007)

sounds like so much fun!  Make sure you tell us about it when you get back.
connie


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 17, 2007)

*Back in one piece*

after doing the Cougar Mt. zipline.  Actually it was great fun! I liked the seat harness that this company uses and had a basis of comparison over their competitor's harness since we observed the Ziptrek ziplining from their treetop eco-tour walk. I also liked the cable bridges better- more swingy and steep.

We went with a couple who likes to follow our lead.  I was very leery of the female tagging along as she has major panic attacks on "steep" ski slopes, but despite her crying and screaming, she did every line successfully.

The disappointing aspect of our week at Whistler was the rainfall- only skied one day but it was the best of the week with sunshine and relatively non-slushy snow.  Will be submitting a review of the Aspens soon,


----------



## whistleroutfitters (Apr 24, 2007)

Cougar Mountain is newer and much bigger, more exciting. Cougar Mountain also differs because they have their own huge expanse of land and they offer a Half price tour (mini) in addition to the standard Zip.

Here is a link to helpful post about Cougar Mountain Skyline:

http://www.whistleroutfitters.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=564

Here is a video link of a skyline ride segment:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B7C7GdjQzg


----------

